# TiVo Bolt permanently shows "All tuners on the TiVo box are in use" - V86



## FL Guy (Dec 7, 2019)

During the initial set up, everything seemed to complete successfully, and the Guide content was downloaded and stored, however the Home screen permanently shows the spinning circle, and pressing Live TV always results in the message "All tuners on the TiVo box are in use" - V86. I have waited nearly 24 hours with the same results. The Bolt is configured in OTA mode in case that is helpful.

Can anyone suggest how to find our what is wrong? Any chance that the disk is not working? (That would be a relatively straightforward fix). Unfortunately the return period has passed.

Thanks!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Worst case, just do a Clear and Delete Everything...

-KP


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion. Are you thinking that there was or is a problem with the setup, as opposed to a hardware problem? 

Has anybody seen this problem before? If so, what was the problem and fix in your case?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hard to tell. But since you seem to have just now set it up, a C&DE isn't any big deal.

I'd maybe even consider a KickStart 58, 57 or maybe a 52 or 56.

TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information

-KP


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 7, 2019)

Good info, thanks.

Dumb question - how do i do a C&D? Is that a kickstart code 50? Or something else? (Sorry if that should be obvious)


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

From the 'Help' menu.

-KP


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 7, 2019)

Ah... thanks!


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 7, 2019)

Fyi I have performed a kickstart code 50 (wipe database partition), 57 (media file system check), and 56 (SW installation), and repeated the set up, with the same result.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

how are you connected to the internet?


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 7, 2019)

Hard wired to a switch box to a powerline ethernet to a cable modem. (The TiVo is set for OTA)

As far as i can tell, everything else on that ethernet segment works ok.

Fyi, i've searched for tivo v86, which turns up a Tivo forum thread which suggests that either a)ll the signal strength could be too high, and or b) it's a SW bug. 

(The TiVo is connected to a Terk OmniTV3A antenna via the coax cable which is supplied with the antenna.)


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Have you physically unplugged the TiVo for a few minutes?

I've seen a TiVo or 2 that wouldn't fully reset until the power plug had been pulled.

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

FL Guy said:


> During the initial set up, everything seemed to complete successfully, and the Guide content was downloaded and stored, however the Home screen permanently shows the spinning circle, and pressing Live TV always results in the message "All tuners on the TiVo box are in use" - V86. I have waited nearly 24 hours with the same results. The Bolt is configured in OTA mode in case that is helpful.
> Thanks!


You will receive that message when the host is doing an update. Possibly the host never finished its initial Guided Setup, or it thinks it didn't. The post to perform the Clear & Delete Everything, while drastic, is probably your best move. If it's still has the error, I'm afraid a call to TiVo may be needed.

Should you, out of boredom, want to see the message, then perform a Clear Guide Data & To Do List. After it starts, try to have any Mini access its host. It takes about an hour but nothing is lost. Your post is the first I can remember that displayed that message on the host.


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Trying the clear and delete now. 

Fyi, I don't have any mini(s) etc in use at this time. I tried the extended unplug/reset with the same results - all tuners busy. I also tried disconnecting the antenna, to eliminate the possibility of antenna signal strength contributing to the issue z same results as well.


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 7, 2019)

Same problem after the clear and delete everything. Any other suggestions?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think you're going to have to hit TiVo up now.

Was it a brand new retail purchase?

Hopefully they'll swap it out for you...

-KP


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 7, 2019)

OK, thanks for the help. It was bought at Amazon (it's outside the return window though).


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Did you activate it?


FL Guy said:


> OK, thanks for the help. It was bought at Amazon (it's outside the return window though).


Tivo still has a warranty. It's more than 30 days from Amazon delivery?

What Bolt is it? Not all Bolts do Antenna TV.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just for kicks you could repeat GS but use cable (if it lets you). When asked, say "install later". Pick any provider. See if that stops the error. It will kill time but it's free.


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 7, 2019)

schatham said:


> Did you activate it?
> 
> Tivo still has a warranty. It's more than 30 days from Amazon delivery?
> 
> What Bolt is it? Not all Bolts do Antenna TV.


Yep. Thanks.

Bolt Vox. Supposed to support both cable and antenna OTA.


----------

